

Ask HN: What is the easiest way to do browser-to-browser link sharing? - checker659

Hi HNers,<p>Every so often, I find myself trying to forward an interesting link to my co-founder -- usually, it has something to do with our business, something I wouldn't want to share with the whole world. Plus, in most of these times, my cofounder is sitting right next to me.<p>I find it ridiculous that the only way I can share links with my cofounder in such situations is to either use email or to resort to using something like Google Wave (or now Convore). Am I missing something? Is there a better way to deal with this problem?<p>If I can't find a simpler way to get around this problem, I am thinking of writing a set of extensions to enable this browser-to-browser link sharing. Would any of you be interested?<p>Hope you leave a comment.<p>Cheers!
======
erik_p
I use diigo and firefox extension, has a feature to bookmark & send to a
friend. I used to delicious and just tag a friend, before the great exodus :)

------
zin
Shameless plug: <http://pushbrowserapp.com>

------
christophe971
Instant Messaging? Like Google Talk or Skype?

